
The Portable Coffee Maker Taking Kickstarter by Storm - pressat12
http://www.pressat.co.uk/releases/the-portable-coffee-maker-taking-kickstarter-by-storm-a6da92bf68df7a20193c5c5c6768da58/
======
theWold
Link: [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/oomphcoffee/the-
oomph-b...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/oomphcoffee/the-oomph-better-
coffee-on-the-go)

